# Stainless Vs. Steel for a truck gun



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my mind set on a Savage Axis in 223.

Found a STD steel one for $284 w/ scope. But for another $65 I can get it in stainless.

Beyond rust, is there any other benefits or downfalls to stainless?

How do the two compare as far as wear?

Can I shoot cheap Wolf ammo while plinking?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Normally the stainless one will shoot more before they need barrel replaced. When using cheap ammo check it out to see if it is crossive primed or not. They may need more cleaning.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like knapper said corrosive primers are bad news and the powder is usually pretty dirty. They'll foul the bolt more than anything. Wolf is one to stay away from. That stuff is garbage. I have stainless and standard blued and really couldn't tell you a difference besides one being prettier than the other. LOL


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

stainless gets my vote


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

On my way now. S.S. it is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, I'm waiting for gunporn ! Remember that stainless is stain-less not stain-free !


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I found a 1600 lume light, scope mount, battery and charger on E-bay for $70.

When it shows up I'll post some pics.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Picked up the gun Saturday. Came with a Bushnell 3x9x40 scope mounted (loose but mounted).

Put 60 rounds through it Sunday, dialing in the scope (@100yrds) and getting use to the gun.

Ordered a scope light and mount off E-Bay Saturday night also. Adjustable beam 1600 lume light W/ mount, charger and batterys $64.... Seller had the same set for $70 in a different ad.









http://www.ebay.com/...37&cmd=ViewItem

Seems to work good. Shines far in the rain. I'll test it out this weekend.

Porn.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking setup, how long can you run that light at 1600 lumens?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

welcome to the shiny side lol


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure on the run time yet. Think I read somewhere, 1.5hrs on high.

Friday after work, when I have more time, I need to do some reading about the batteries. Then I'll test run time.

They came with a charge, but not sure if they have "memory" and need any special cycling.

Pretty sure I'll buy a second set to charge in the truck between stands.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i almost bought a axis in 25-06 the otherday but the guy behind the counter at cabelas couldnt tell me if it included the scope mounts or not so i passed it up
i'll be going back within the next week for a remington 770 in 7mm rem mag unless it included the mounts did yours come with the mounts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you buy the package, with the scope included, it comes with the rings mounted and bore sighted. If you buy just the gun then, no, the rings are extra. I dont think the rings are really that pricey....7mmMag?? That'll cut down of your time skinning coyotes and the weight of your. wallet


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It used to be real popular up here, 7mm Mag. but, most now use 300 win mag or 338 mag. The 7mm following seams to have faded. IMO the bullet went through so fast that there was not enough time for the bullet to expand and would require many shots.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

ok looks like i'l get the remington im 7mm mag it will be mainly used for deer then again if you hit a yote possom or racoon from the front it should kill and skin it at the same time LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

christopher said:


> ok looks like i'l get the remington im 7mm mag it will be mainly used for deer then again if you hit a yote possom or racoon from the front it should kill and skin it at the same time LOL


 Still a lot of gun for deer!!!!!!!


----------

